# Am I selfish?



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just a bit of history: it took us over 4 years to conceive DD naturally who is now 3 1/2. Started to try again for number 2 but as nothing happened we went back to GP who referred us. In the meantime we conceived naturally again but m/c at 8 weeks:   
Anyway I'm about to start stimming on the 25 of July after downregging with prostap on day 21 as suprecur didn't do it for me and sometimes I can't help be feel selfish for wanting another baby  .

Surely I should be happy with the one but I want a second one as much as I wanted the first one!!  Not only a sibling for DD but also a baby for me: I know it sounds silly but I do not know what to say to people who say "Consider yourself lucky at least you've got one!!"  I know that but I can't help longing for another baby!!!

Sorry if this post sounds a bit down,

Love to all and loads of  

Sam


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Sam,

No you are definitely not selfish.  I think all of us on here can all relate to the feelings that you have.  In fact I would go so far to say that I want another baby even more than the first & I never thought that would be possible, I guess once you have experienced it it makes the desire even stronger.

Come & join us on the main Hoping for a Miracle thread, there are a few of us cycling at the moment to keep you company.



Minkey x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Minkey for your support is the thread the one called "Another miracle part 14?"? I feel very much like you but I think it's more people than myself who make me feel selfish!!  And also I feel really bad when DD asks me "Mum when is my sister going to be born?" Most of her friends at nursery have a sibling and a friend from my antenatal just gave birth to twins!!  So now DD thinks she's gonna have 2 babies as my belly is sometimes bloated!!   And that makes me a bit sad to know that maybe I or shall I say we won't be able to give her a sibling!!  DH doesn't really understand as he's an only child and says he hasn't missed anything?  But my question is How can you miss something you've never had?  I come from a family of 3 kids!!

Anyway don't want to bore you!!

Love,

Sam xx

Love,

Sam xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sam,

Yes that is the right thread, come on over & join us x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh, great you already have


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi to everyone reading this,

A quick update to let you know I've started stimming and is feeling very excited that I'm a step further to becoming a mum again  
Does anyone know of any symptoms with menopur?

Love and   to all

Sam


----------

